# Dog won't settle!



## Tracy80 (May 26, 2012)

Hi, I'm a newbie, a newbie to this site and a newbie to a more focused approach to dog training. 
I am following Cesar Milan's theory of exercise, discipline (training) then affection.
We have all begun (hubby, step daughter and I ) being more consistent with all three dogs ( 2x Shitzoodles & 1 lab cross) however our lab x Rocco just can't seem to settle when inside. When they enter the lounge area they are ignored until they find a spot and settle, with Rocco he roams around most of the time, and just can't seem to be peaceful. We all have calmed our energy so we're not too sure what else we can do.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, we all love our dogs and want the best for all of them.

Thank you


----------



## tailtickle (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello Tracy, Try having their lead on (at first to make it easier to manage) then bring the dogs into your Living Room, sit down, and then place each dog laying down by your feet. You could say "Settle down" as you do this, so that eventually your dogs would learn what is required, and by doing so can become calm and relaxed.

We suggest it to human guests ... "Please take a seat" 
So when dogs come into the Living Room with you ..... "Settle down" 

All the best,
tailtickle


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe he's bored.

What sort of exercise does he get? 
What mental stimulation do you provide?
How much training and when?

I'd research other training methods and trainers tbh.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How old is he?
Any chance that he's in pain or discomfort?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

Two pronged approach, first determine why the dog is pacing - pain, boredom, anxiety, etc. Once you have addressed the cause, then show the dog the behavior you DO want.
There are many ways to teach a settle. A fun way I like to teach it, is similar to teaching a dog to love their crate. Have a mat, or dog bed, and use a clicker or marker word to shape the dog to go to the mat, then to stay on the mat. From there you can teach the dog to relax on the mat.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Of course many dogs. mine included, settle much quicker if they are not ignored. Mine will settle willingly once they have been greeted and had a fuss.

If the dog is pacing a lot, your first call should be a vet visit.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tracy80 said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie, a newbie to this site and a newbie to a more focused approach to dog training.
> I am following Cesar Milan's theory of exercise, discipline (training) then affection.
> We have all begun (hubby, step daughter and I ) being more consistent with all three dogs ( 2x Shitzoodles & 1 lab cross) however our lab x Rocco just can't seem to settle when inside. When they enter the lounge area they are ignored until they find a spot and settle, with Rocco he roams around most of the time, and just can't seem to be peaceful. We all have calmed our energy so we're not too sure what else we can do.
> 
> ...


What are their exercise levels like, I find that mine are happy to settle without being told or any effort by me whatsoever they just do it because they have got rid of excess energy and are happy to wind down and rest. So that might be one thing to consider.

Chewing is a great destresser for dogs, these in the evening as a wind down activity all have a chew. They all relax and chew their chews and then go to sleep.


----------



## Tracy80 (May 26, 2012)

Hi there folks!

Wow! Rapid responses, thank you so very much. 
First off we have taken Rocco in to have a check, he is in superb condition (thank goodness). He is just over 2 years old, so maybe he still has some growing up to do.

I did forget to mention that this is a relatively new thing for Rocco, as he is a big dog we haven't had him inside a whole lot. However, winter is coming over here in NZ so we have softened, which could take time for him to adjust.

Rocco is walked everyday without fail, as well as 'thrown the ball' in the mornings before we head off to work. So i'm thinking the exercise isn't an issue.

Before we leave for work I often leave all dogs with a toy of some sort, which is generally mutilated by the time we return home eg. an egg carton with some treats and a smear of peanut butter which is taped up, or a pine cone with treats jammed into the little scales. At the moment i'm freezing some chicken ice blocks! 

Ouesi and Tailtickle, thank you for your feedback, I am going to try out the lead approach, I like the idea of 'taking a seat', we will see how we go.

Thank you very much everyone.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

VictoriaSmith said:


> Thanks for your post.


Why do all your posts have the same wording and link to a camcorder ad?


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I just wanted to say that CM didn`t invent excercise, training and affection. He just markets it like he did. 
I recommend you read a far better trainer - I would recommend Jean Donaldson`s The Culture Clash.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Why do all your posts have the same wording and link to a camcorder ad?


Because it's another spammer. Gone now I think.


----------

